# Looking for SOUTH HILL MIAMI - MIA - palomino mare (not stolen)



## falaise (11 February 2011)

Hello anyone, am looking for a mare called Southhill (I think) Miami, known at home as Mia. 16hh (ish) golden palomino mare, with quite a plain head with a white stripe, white stocking on her near hind and white sock on her off hind, small white sock off-fore. Sold to a girl in Oxford in 2007 as a 4 year old, who was having difficulties when I was in touch with her, however I lost her number. Would love to hear where she is/what she is doing? ANY help much appreciated. 

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## Cuffey (11 February 2011)

If no one on here recognises her you could ask Weatherbys if they will pass on a letter from you to current registered owners

From Nedonline

SOUTH HILL MIAMI 

Date of Birth 01-Jan-2002  
Gender Female  
Colour Palomino  
Height  
Breed Horse  
Submitted by Weatherbys ID Passports 
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)


----------



## pollypock1211 (7 June 2012)

I dont know if you had any luck or not but she is currently up for sale on a few websites. See links below. 

Hope this helps if you still have not had any luck in finding her - She matches your description exactly. 

I only came across as i am interested in going to view her and had googled her details and your post came up  

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_10_yrs_16_0_hh_palomino_worcestershire/advert/228602

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-34287.html


----------



## Parohogirl (9 February 2015)

Hi Rachel.  Not sure if you are still on here but I have just stumbled across this post.  I have recently bought Miami from a lady in Worcestershire and she is now living in the Cotswolds.  She is happy and well but I would love to learn more of her past if you would like a chat.  If you'd like to get in touch please send me a message with your contact details.  Claire.


----------



## cronkmooar (10 February 2015)

Parohogirl said:



			Hi Rachel.  Not sure if you are still on here but I have just stumbled across this post.  I have recently bought Miami from a lady in Worcestershire and she is now living in the Cotswolds.  She is happy and well but I would love to learn more of her past if you would like a chat.  If you'd like to get in touch please send me a message with your contact details.  Claire.
		
Click to expand...

I would send her a PM as well, in case she gets a notification, she was last active in July last year.

Hope you get in touch, how nice of you to post and for there to be a happy ending


----------



## falaise (21 February 2015)

So pleased, a friend just mentioned someone had commented! Will pm you


----------



## falaise (21 February 2015)

Hi Claire it won't let me pm you for some reason but if you'd like my email address is r18rje(at)Hotmail . com would be lovely to hear from you. I broke Mia in, I got her from the Kinsky stud in Kent a few years ago, and kept her near Hartpury College


----------

